# 2009 California IASCA Shows



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is a list of events we have scheduled for 2009 so far. There should be a few more added to this list within the next few weeks.
If you have any questions please contace me at [email protected].


January 24th 2009 - Image Dynamics Sound Challenge
Image Dynamics Usa
620 south Magnolia Unit C
Ontario Ca,91762
866-933-1414
Formats: SQi and SQc
Entry Fee: $30 and $50 for 2 formats

February 15th 2009 - Beach Autosound Sound Off
Beach Autosound
18042 Beach Blvd. 
Huntington Beach, CA 92648
714-848-5400
Formats: SQi and SQc
Entry Fee: $30 and $50 for 2 formats

March 7th 2009 - Audio Shoppe Last Chance Show (Last chance for west coast to qualify for finals)
Audio Shoppe
6760 Central Ave, Ste A
Riverside, CA 92504
(951) 787-0550
Formats: SQi, SQc, and IDbL
Entry Fee: $30, $50 for 2 formats, and $65 for 3 formats

March 28th 2009 - La Jolla Audio Sound Challenge
La Jolla Audio
5151 Santa Fe Street, Suite L
San Diego, CA 92109
800-467-6545
Formats: SQi and SQc
Entry Fee: $30 and $50 for 2 formats

May 9th 2009 - Speaker Works "Old School" Sound Off
Speaker Works
1030 N. Main Street #A
Orange, CA 92867
714-997-2475
Formats: SQi, SQc, and IDbL
Entry Fee: $30, $50 for 2 formats, and $65 for 3 formats

May 16th 2009 - Kustom Kar Audio Sound Challenge
Kustom Kar Audio
1701 Santa Rosa Ave.
Santa Rosa, Ca. 95405
707-769-1515


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Todd thanks again for getting IASCA back into cali, you are def. doing some hard work with this many shows!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

So, is there a student discount for this...:blush: What's my expected value in case of a win?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What is IDbl?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

IDbL is the "knuckle dragger", "who has the biggest $*%&" contest. I don't understand them, but I will still "support" them, lol. I have the use of an RTA, so I figured I would go ahead and offer that format at a few events this year. Besides its fun to watch stuff blow up!

BTW, I did forget to mention above that I am starting a "West Coast Point Series" Beginning with the March 28th show I will be keeping track of points at the events I promote in California. Whoever has the most points at the end of 2009 in each class will receive a CA$H prize. I am also talking to manufacturers to see if I can get them to throw in some goodies.

IASCA is considering a West Coast regional for March 2010 as well based upon the fact that there is interest here, but in case that doesn't pan out, at least the West Coast Point Series will reward the guys who get out there and compete.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> IDbL is the "knuckle dragger", "who has the biggest $*%&" contest. I don't understand them, but I will still "support" them, lol. I have the use of an RTA, so I figured I would go ahead and offer that format at a few events this year. Besides its fun to watch stuff blow up!
> 
> BTW, I did forget to mention above that I am starting a "West Coast Point Series" Beginning with the March 28th show I will be keeping track of points at the events I promote in California. Whoever has the most points at the end of 2009 in each class will receive a CA$H prize. I am also talking to manufacturers to see if I can get them to throw in some goodies.
> 
> IASCA is considering a West Coast regional for March 2010 as well based upon the fact that there is interest here, but in case that doesn't pan out, at least the West Coast Point Series will reward the guys who get out there and compete.


Congrats Todd on a very successful West coast judge training and bringing back IASCA competition in WC.I like the West coast point series its just a shame i'm not there cause before in my class i'm the highest pointer holder for 2 years in row ;-)


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

What's the deal with the Speaker Works show? Old School meaning what?

Just wondering.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Back in the day Speakerwork's (USD Audio/the Holdaway family) cars used to dominate IASCA finals. I believe they have 16 or so championships under their belt. The customer who competed with these cars was California's own Mr. Harry Kimura.

Lately however, Speakerworks has disappeared from the IASCA scene as has Mr. Kimura. This show will be at Speakerworks and I am most likely going to have Harry Kimura judge the event, hence the "Old School" in the title of the event.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet. Should be something to see.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking forward to competing in the NorCal events....

Thanks for making this happen


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Sweet. Should be something to see.


And hear.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lookin good...though i do wish the norcal one is up two hours away hehe...but should be good...

b


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

definitely competing in the santa rosa one. i work up there sometimes.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

bump for exposure.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

bump for exposure x2


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

x3. Aubrey make sure you are at the idbl competition. no holds barred


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

oh god.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Todd,

Are all of the events at the same time?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Has anyone even recieved their IASCA memberships yet? I am starting to think I wasted my membership fee.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Are all of the events still happening? I need to plan WAY in advance. thnks


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep all the events are still happening.

I am adding an event in Yucca Valley April 4th attached to the Kings of Cali show at Freeland Kustomz. I am also scheduling an April 11-12th judge training in Santa Rosa at Kustom Kar Audio. Should have those up on the site next week.


----------



## maytagman (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you heard anything about june yet?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

*New shows added:*

April 4th 2009
Kings of Cali @ Freeland Kustomz
55666 Yucca Trail, Yucca Valley, ca
Classes: SQi (All) and SQC1
Entry Fee: $30 $50 for 2 events
Gate opens: 10am, Judging starts at 11am

April 11-12 2009
Judge Training @ Kustom Kar Audio
2100 Petaluma. Blvd. North
Petaluma, Ca. 94954
707-769-1515
Saturday 9am to 5pm
Sunday 9 am to 1pm
Fee: $100

Tentative June Events:

June 6th 2009 - Audio Shoppe

June 21st 2009- Mr Marv's BBQ show

I will post more events soon. I am in the process of finishing the summer calendar.

Contact me at [email protected] or call (909) 816-2640 for more info.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm planning to do the judges training as well as competing in a couple of this year's events just to get my feet wet as it were.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Todd,

I was just wondering when you were going to update the list?


----------



## BillPleasant (Nov 23, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> IASCA is considering a West Coast regional for March 2010 as well based upon the fact that there is interest here, but in case that doesn't pan out, at least the West Coast Point Series will reward the guys who get out there and compete.


Nice job on getting the events rolling, Todd! We have a whole bunch coming up this summer up in British Columbia, so all of you Washington, Oregon and Idaho guys get on up there and turn out!! Let's help Todd make this West Coast Point Series a reality!! I'm even draggin' my ass out of retirement and see if I still have it!


----------



## coronamike (Apr 23, 2009)

Any more events in Socal? I'm a newbie here and I missed the speakers works events since it was mothers day weekend. I would like to come out to see and hear. Is the Audio Shoppe event for June 6 confirmed?


----------

